# Why is God "Father" and not "Mother"?



## Bradley Arakelian (Apr 5, 2004)

Greetings and Felicitations to all of my colleagues. It is my privilege to be able to communicate with all of you in this manner. 
I am going to speak at a meeting of the Northwest Border Presbytery of the National Presbyterian Church of Mexico in Tijuana on Saturday, April 17, on the issue of the ordination of women. The largest Presbyterian denomination in Mexico still adheres officially to a Biblical position on this issue. Nevertheless, as the role of women in Mexican society changes, and as our Mexican brothers come increasingly to suffer pressure from the apostate and militant feminist Presbyterian Church (USA), agitation in favour of women's ordination is increasing. How God the Father has chosen to reveal Himself in His word is closely related to the question of a woman's responsibility in the church.
While I have experience speaking on this topic, I welcome new ideas and input from others. 
Please pray that the church in Mexico will remain faithful to its Biblical foundations, and not fall into apostasy.


----------



## Roldan (Apr 6, 2004)

[quote:1910b507e8][i:1910b507e8]Originally posted by Bradley Arakelian[/i:1910b507e8]
Greetings and Felicitations to all of my colleagues. It is my privilege to be able to communicate with all of you in this manner. 
I am going to speak at a meeting of the Northwest Border Presbytery of the National Presbyterian Church of Mexico in Tijuana on Saturday, April 17, on the issue of the ordination of women. The largest Presbyterian denomination in Mexico still adheres officially to a Biblical position on this issue. Nevertheless, as the role of women in Mexican society changes, and as our Mexican brothers come increasingly to suffer pressure from the apostate and militant feminist Presbyterian Church (USA), agitation in favour of women's ordination is increasing. How God the Father has chosen to reveal Himself in His word is closely related to the question of a woman's responsibility in the church.
While I have experience speaking on this topic, I welcome new ideas and input from others. 
Please pray that the church in Mexico will remain faithful to its Biblical foundations, and not fall into apostasy. [/quote:1910b507e8]


Amen, Hermano en Christo, sigue adelante en el ministerio que Dios envio por ti.

Neccesitamos mas como usted en el communidad espana.

[Edited on 4-6-2004 by Roldan]


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 6, 2004)

*Lewis*

Not an exact answer but I appreciate C.S. Lewis' quote that all of creation is feminine compared to God's masculinity.


----------



## sundoulos (Apr 6, 2004)

1. Because that is how God, in his infinite wisdom, chose to reveal himself.

2. (Speculating from here on out) Because mothers are associated with leniency, softness, and sentimentality. God is represented by masculine characteristics such as strength and power, resolve, and mandates requiring exact and explicit, and prompt obedience.


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 6, 2004)

*Seed*

He also produces the seed of faith like a father does in the fleshly sense.

The faith-seed from the Father produced a nation. We are the the so-called feminine side of it in that we, the bride, bear the fruit of the seed.


----------



## rembrandt (Apr 6, 2004)

the semen is in the male. females come from males, not males from females.


----------



## pastorway (Apr 6, 2004)

What?

males do come from females......

[b:e1e44faea7]1 Cor 11[/b:e1e44faea7]
11Nevertheless, neither is man independent of woman, nor woman independent of man, in the Lord. 12For as woman came from man, even so man also comes through woman; but all things are from God. 

If you don't have both male and female then you have no offspring at all.


And in answer to the question - indeed, God has revealed Himself as male. He never appears in feminine form throughout Scripture, but always masculine.

Jesus taught us to pray, &quot;Our Father...&quot;

Phillip


----------



## Bradley Arakelian (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you to all of those who have kindly sent replies to my inquiry. The issue is of particular moment to me, as I am a graduate of Fuller Theological Seminary in Pasadena, CA, a militant feminist school and house of theological prostitution where, indeed, I was taught that God is Mother.
My argument for the view that God is Father is based on the following:

1) Isaiah 45:10: the roles that the father and the mother each play in procreation are quite distinct; the father begets, the mother gives birth. God begat His creation, and is separate from it. This affirms His transcendency.

2) Genesis 1:3 in the Septuagint: the verb &quot;gennau&quot; is used, meaning &quot;to beget.&quot; Hence, &quot;Let there beget light.&quot;

3) The book of Hosea 

There are other references, of course. Matthew 25 and Revelation come to mind. 
I raise this subject because radical feminism has infiltrated all of the mainline &quot;Christian&quot; denominations in the United States, such that even the very identity of God as &quot;He&quot; is called into question. Well-known seminaries, even supposedly &quot;evangelical&quot; ones such as my alma-mater, are actively promoting this form of theological anthrax. Bible-believing churches must protect themselves.


----------



## Stevruski (Apr 7, 2004)

[quote:4926b735eb][i:4926b735eb]Originally posted by Bradley Arakelian[/i:4926b735eb]
2) Genesis 1:3 in the Septuagint: the verb &quot;gennau&quot; is used, meaning &quot;to beget.&quot; Hence, &quot;Let there beget light.&quot;
[/quote:4926b735eb]

Correct me if I'm wrong, for I don't have my LXX text in front of me, but I believe the word used in Gen. 1:3 is genaethaeto (sorry for the crude transliteration), which is a form of the deponent verb ginomai, &quot;to be, become, exist, be born, created&quot;.

Besides, in such an issue it'd probably be best to look at the language the original autographs were inspired in (Hebrew) rather than a 2nd language.

But yes, either way I agree with your statements.

Just my :wr50: worth. Keep it up, brother.


----------



## Bradley Arakelian (Apr 7, 2004)

*Septuagint version of Genesis 1:3*

Thank you for pointing out my error. I was wrong. My apologies.


----------



## rembrandt (Apr 7, 2004)

pastorway, I meant Adam came first without coming from a female, and the female came from him (his &quot;rib&quot; ). I said it like that realizing that I came from a women. But it is my father's seed.

[Edited on 4-8-2004 by rembrandt]


----------



## smhbbag (Apr 8, 2004)

in addition to many of the good posts above, i would posit that God is utterly masculine in his role as the great initiator of our faith (pursuing His bride). He sets out and chooses whom He will pursue, and he is the ultimate woo-er (definitely not a word, but hopefully you know what i mean =).

He is a God of decrees, action, commands, authority, teaching, victory and strong fatherly love and discipline. In all of these ways, the only 'human' way to describe Him is as masculine.

also - and hopefully you all will be able to take a joke  - God has an extreme (i'd say infinite) ego - this is absolutely praiseworthy in Him :wr51:, but terribly sinful in human males.....but it is a commonality nonetheless 

[Edited on 4-8-2004 by smhbbag]


----------



## rnmomof7 (Apr 8, 2004)

[quote:d09690ee39][i:d09690ee39]Originally posted by Bradley Arakelian[/i:d09690ee39]
Greetings and Felicitations to all of my colleagues. It is my privilege to be able to communicate with all of you in this manner. 
I am going to speak at a meeting of the Northwest Border Presbytery of the National Presbyterian Church of Mexico in Tijuana on Saturday, April 17, on the issue of the ordination of women. The largest Presbyterian denomination in Mexico still adheres officially to a Biblical position on this issue. Nevertheless, as the role of women in Mexican society changes, and as our Mexican brothers come increasingly to suffer pressure from the apostate and militant feminist Presbyterian Church (USA), agitation in favour of women's ordination is increasing. How God the Father has chosen to reveal Himself in His word is closely related to the question of a woman's responsibility in the church.
While I have experience speaking on this topic, I welcome new ideas and input from others. 
Please pray that the church in Mexico will remain faithful to its Biblical foundations, and not fall into apostasy. [/quote:d09690ee39]

Jesus said , &quot;when you pray , pray like this. Our Father .....&quot;

God reveals Himself to us through Christ as our Father.


----------



## Doodle Bug (Apr 9, 2004)

Some of this is a bit over my head, so here is my take since God has chosen to reveal Himself as our Father AND I believe the Bible is truth so I really don't see any room for interpretation. The only way I can see one is if someone doesn't consider the Bible totally true.


----------

